# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.5] Erreur : Array boundary exceeded

## Bricowage

Bonjour,

Je me prsente : Bruno programmeur sur PB11.5 depuis octobre dernier 2008

Je dveloppe actuellement une application web avec PowerBuilder. Tout se passe bien en local, elle tourne sans bug (chance ?)

Par contre, une fois dploye sur le serveur de test, lorsque j'y accde via IE, lors de l'ouverture d'une fentre avec retrieve vers datawindows et datastores, j'ai un message d'erreur : 



Quelqu'un a-t-il dj rencontr ce problme ? Avez-vous une solution ou une piste de rflexion ?

Merci

----------


## Bricowage

Le debug n'est pas possible ... Le dploiement est effectu sur le serveur et je teste via un Internet Explorer sur un pc lambda ...
Mais lorsque je testais le site web en loaclhost sur mon pc de dveloppement, tout fonctionnait correctement !

J'ai essay de ne mettre qu'un messagebox dans l'vnement clicked de la dw ... juste un messagebox, pas de code, pas de commentaire


```
MessageBox("Test","On est pass par un vnement clicked")
```

Et il me met exactement le mme message d'erreur.

Idem lorsque je fais appel  l'Itemchanged d'une autre dw ...

Lorsque je code un bouton avec le script du clicked de la dw_1, l'vnement se droule sans aucun problme et je retrieve ma dw_2 avec les paramtres que lui passe le bouton ... Mais via le clicked de la dw, rien ...

Dans le clicked de la dw, j'ai aussi cod : 


```

```

Mme message d'erreur ... et j'ai bien des lignes retrieves dans cette dw !

En rponse  ma question, j'ai reu ceci sur le newsgroup webform de sybase : 



> NewsGroup:      sybase.public.powerbuilder.net.webform
> Date:      Aug 23,2009  08:47 pm
> Created by:      "Michael K" 
> Topic:      Re: PowerBuilder Application Execution Error 
> 
> I go the same error when I deployed to another machine too.  The issue for 
> me was I had loaded an EBF on my development machine but didn't redeploy the 
> .net runtime components to the other machine.
> Try redeploy the .net runtime files from the runtime packager and see if 
> that fixes it


J'ai essay ... j'ai tlcharg et install l'EBF17123, j'ai reconstruit le Runtime Package et l'ai install sur le server de test ...

J'ai toujours le mme problme ...

Anyone ?

----------


## Bricowage

Bon, ben, ... maintenant a tourne ... je n'ai plus ce message horrible

J'ai juste chang PBWebFileProcessMode de "copy"  "share" dans l'onglet de configuration du projet de dploiement ...

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ... Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide ?

----------


## arosello

> Bon, ben, ... maintenant a tourne ... je n'ai plus ce message horrible
> 
> J'ai juste chang PBWebFileProcessMode de "copy"  "share" dans l'onglet de configuration du projet de dploiement ...
> 
> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ... Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide ?


Did you get a solution?

----------

